# Mega Zilla 4K



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

This has been talked about for years, but it looks like its really happening.

http://insideevs.com/mega-zilla-manzanita-micro/



> This is THE DC Controller that I have been dreaming about building since I took on the Zilla controller line. This is a 4000 amp 400 volt DC speed controller: 1.6 mW or 1,600,000 watts. that’s 2144 Hp should you have a battery and a motor that can live at this level.
> 
> It’s only 72 lbs, water cooled IGBT transistors, LOTs of copper for thermal hang time, and transfer. Like only copper can do.It’s good to be building The Big One again.
> 
> This unit is #2. Otmar built the first one 5 years ago. This one is about 90% together, it will run this week.


There has been some good discussion around this on the NEDRA Facebook group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/national.electric.dragracing.association/

Major, George specifically mentions wanting your input in that thread, but says he doesn't think you are on Facebook.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Interesting. Too bad you are required to enlist in some club to see what's going on. Oh well. You know where to find me.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

major said:


> Interesting. Too bad you are required to enlist in some club to see what's going on. Oh well. You know where to find me.


By enlist do you mean set up a Facebook account? Because that is all you need to do. Its an open Facebook group, so anyone can join if they want. You don't need an official NEDRA membership if thats what you mean.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Not speaking for Major, but not everyone want to play the Facebook game. ,!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I know, I was just making sure he wasn't mistaking the stipulations of the Facebook group.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Although I have never been a card carrying member of NEDRA, I have participated on forums, lists and events with those guys for years and would in fact pay the dues for a card if I were to actually enter an NEDRA event. No problem there, on my side anyway.

I just have a big problem with faceplant. Like Neon John says: The face of evil on the internet.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

major said:


> Although I have never been a card carrying member of NEDRA, I have participated on forums, lists and events with those guys for years and would in fact pay the dues for a card if I were to actually enter an NEDRA event. No problem there, on my side anyway.
> 
> I just have a big problem with faceplant. Like Neon John says: The face of evil on the internet.


For what it's worth, it sounded like they were interested in setting up some kind of forum on another platform and getting your input on things.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Nedra is about as diy as it gets. It would be cool to have a section of this forum for them to discuss projects here.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

palmer_md said:


> Nedra is about as diy as it gets. It would be cool to have a section of this forum for them to discuss projects here.


It would certainly liven this place up a bit if they were to come here.


----------

